# hi there..



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm new in this forum but I'm an extreme sports fanatic at heart. I love the sudden rush.
I've tried some of this stuffs but not that expert with it. Do you have any groups in here?
Where do you usually have this activity?
Thanks. See you in here more often.

______________________________________
*The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese. *
need to know snowboarding tricks and know how to snowboard?


----------

